# Question about easton fatboys



## txED (Jan 5, 2010)

looking at getting some easton fatboys what are the best vanes/fletching for them I will only to use them for 5 spot indoors I shoot 55-57# with a 30.5 inch draw length


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't say they're optimal for indoors, but if I were going to use them I would set them up with 150gr pro points and 4" feathers.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I wouldn't say they're optimal for indoors, but if I were going to use them I would set them up with 150gr pro points and 4" feathers.


Good advice


----------



## txED (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks for the help

what would be best for indoors


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

txED said:


> thanks for the help
> 
> what would be best for indoors


They will work fine.... most are hung up on wanting a huge shaft like a 2712 or CE linejammer 27 of a Gold Tip XXX... but I have found that my 2315's outshoot all of the above for me... which by the way is the same size as a fatboy


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Fatboys are 22s Brad :tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Fatboys are 22s Brad :tongue:


They are a 9.3 the largest diamater allowed under FITA rules.... Same as my 2315's....


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> They are a 9.3 the largest diamater allowed under FITA rules.... Same as my 2315's....


That's what I thought too until I looked. Easton says they're 11/32....

http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/product/24

I'll measure one tonight


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

JayMc said:


> That's what I thought too until I looked. Easton says they're 11/32....
> 
> http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/product/24
> 
> I'll measure one tonight


Thas has me interrested keep me posted on your findings


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

My Fatboys are .350 inches, or 22.4/64.


----------

